#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-17
<maco> also, people like cuteness
<elky> 100 votes \o/
<IdleOne> elky: when I voted earlier today I forgot to chose which pics I liked. I only chose my favorite. anyway of changing that now?
<IdleOne> not the favorite but just add the pics I like
<elky> i'd have to remove rows from the db. you were the first voter, so it's kind of possible for /you/
<IdleOne> elky: well I am concerned about doing that in a way also. I don't want it to appear like I am changing my vote
<IdleOne> ok, never mind. next time I will make sure to read carefully
<IdleOne> also it would not be fair to do it for me and then not for others
<czajkowski> .away
 * elky smites another votestuffer
<elky> we didn't have stuffing like this last time
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> who ever submitted the pic of Elizabeth #2 it's great!
<maco> czajkowski: momentarily, i thought of windsor
<popey> ditto
<Pendulum> as did I
<popey> also.. trying to fix the vote huh czajkowski ? tsk tsk
<maco> (um is there a d? or is in winsor?)
<popey> yes
<elky> yes
<czajkowski> popey: oi dont be stiring it
<popey> stupid renaming
<maco> wait that was an either or
<maco> not a yes/no
<popey> windsor is correct
<maco> ok
<maco> thanks
<popey> we barely pronounce the d
<popey> win-zuh
<maco> heh
<maco> czajkowski got upset about americans mixing up "patty" and "paddy" and i tried to explain that, at least where im from, they're pronounced exactly the same. a t in the middle of a word is a d
<czajkowski> maco: not just me, it drives most irish batty :)
<czajkowski> maco: how did the exams go/
<maco> got a B in network security!
<Pendulum> yay!
<czajkowski> excellent
<Pendulum> maco: multiple people came up to me last week and asked me if we were related
<maco> i seem to have passed physics
<czajkowski> maco: is this you finished uni now ?
<maco> czajkowski: no, not til december
<maco> m taking biology and programming paradigms this semester (which i think means "go learn lisp and haskell")
<czajkowski> so college happens during the summer?
<maco> not normally
<maco> but a limited selection of classes are offered during summer for students wanting to finish up faster (id be staying through next may if i didnt go this summer)
<czajkowski> ah gotcha
<czajkowski> I dont know of any similar option over here.
<maco> Pendulum: i think i can see where they'd get that. also, after last UDS, i showed my mum photos and she thought Lyz was me
<Pendulum> yeah, it wasn't illogical, just amusing.
<elky> maco, a woman with glasses, of course that's got to be you
<maco> and long brown hair
<maco> my first uds i was Hobbsee
<Pendulum> and I talk relatively quickly (although not as quickly as you)
<elky> maco, lets face it, you don't really exist.
<maco> well except hobbsee abandoned kde before that
<elky> You're even bothering to try apply logic to this?
<maco> heh
<maco> so clearly hobbsee, me, pleia2, and Pendulum are secretly sisters or cousins or something and we've all been lying to you the last few years ;-)
<darkrose> sisters or clones?
<maco> sisters. we dont look /that/ alike
<Pendulum> maco: shhh... we weren't going to tell them :P
<maco> Pendulum: oh right
<akgraner> Pendulum, maco haha
 * maco gets out one of those memory-erasing lamps from Starship UK
<akgraner> you all make me smile :-D!
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'm quite sad I didn't get to chat with you more :(
<Pendulum> one of the problems with that location was you either went into the city for the evening or you stayed at the hotel and there wasn't really a middle ground
<akgraner> Pendulum, I am sad as well
<popey> people might have hung out in reception/bar area more if the wifi wasnt so rubbish
<popey> (in that part of the hotel)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I know :-(  maybe next time - So many things just come together at UDS there wasn't much *me* time
<Pendulum> yeah
<AlanBell> or if beer wasn't €7/pint
<elky> eww
<Pendulum> akgraner: to be fair, the evening I think we would have mostly likely had time to chat had I stayed at the hotel, the only bar open was the one I couldn't get to anyway
<akgraner> yeah - plus I was with the Allstars crowd as  well.. /me makes a list to manage my time better
 * popey has some audio recorded from allstars
 * czajkowski is going to upload the allstars video shortly
<akgraner> popey, JFo had a great time talking to you
<Pendulum> czajkowski: video?
<akgraner> czajkowski, see I told you how funny he was! and I was so glad the humor wasn't at my expense this time
<czajkowski> akgraner: grin
<popey> I like JFo
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye I recorded them singing the song I played on YT :)
<akgraner> popey, awesome!  he is helping me learn Bug Triaging
<Pendulum> czajkowski: oh dear...
<Pendulum> when will video be up?
<czajkowski> at some point
<akgraner> czajkowski, oh you were taking video weren't you...:-/
<czajkowski> akgraner: tons of folks were
<akgraner> hehe I know
<elky> There's cameras in just about everything except toothbrushes these days, it always surprises me when there's little to no video coming from events
<akgraner> I know they only had 7 cameras... at 1st then they bought some more... not sure what the precluded them from streaming  - I didn't ask the film crew about that
<popey> infrastructure I guess
<popey> the cameras don't stream on their own
<popey> they need to be attached to a pc and then stream to some online service
<popey> audio is orders of magnitude easier to stream
<JanC> well, there already were PCs for the audio streaming
<maco> popey: requires less bandwidth too
<popey> JanC: not everywhere
<JanC> but I guess bandwidth is the real issue
<maco> and we /know/ how the bandwidth runs out at UDSes
<popey> bandwidth was fine at this uds
<popey> was super quick
<maco> the audio streams were dropping out quite a bit from what i heard
<popey> not sure that was a bandwidth thing
<JanC> popey: right, but would it still have been quick when streaming 15 video streams?
<Pendulum> more than 15
<popey> uhm
<popey> i didnt say it would
<akgraner> and there is only 4 or 5 film crew plus the Canonical sysadmins - not a lot of people backend
<Pendulum> by the way, pleia2 and I have the video from the UW session at the last UDS (the one that never made it online) now
<akgraner> popey, do you know who I need to poke to get a title on one of the blip tv videos changed?
<popey> me
<popey> which one?
<akgraner> Ken VanDine is listed as Kevin
<akgraner> can you change it
<popey> yes
<akgraner> thank you!!
<akgraner> popey, can you check the youtube one as well please?
<akgraner> I didn't even notice yesterday that his name was wrong - *sigh*
<popey> will resync
<popey> me neither
<popey> the video guys got it wrong
<popey> nvm
<akgraner> awesome!  thank you!
 * czajkowski never should be allowed to buy shoes ever ever again 
<maco> note to self: repair holes in favourite shoes
<Pendulum> czajkowski: but you buy cute shoes!
<czajkowski> They are a pain when moving house
<Pendulum> fair enough
 * MichelleQ recently discovered the joy of flipflops
<maco> ooh good point. i should get rid of all my sneakers. not like i ever wear 'em anyway
<czajkowski> maco: I live in flipflops :D
<maco> flipflops just flip OFF of my feet
<maco> unless i clench my toes the whole time
<MichelleQ> I finally found some I really like.
<czajkowski> I stocked up them in canada as compared to here they were all cheap
<MichelleQ> we get 'em really cheap down here.  Our walmart stocks 'em for two dollars a pair
 * popey shudders at the mere thought of flip flops
<maco> popey: ouchie thingy between the toes, right?
<popey> yeah
<MichelleQ> canvas!
<popey> things between toes == wrong
<MichelleQ> I found some with canvas instead of plastic
<MichelleQ> much less ouchie
<nigelb> flipfls?
<nigelb> where is jono, according to sabdfl, he's the expert on footwear :D
<elky> we almost have video!
 * elky pokes at the rendering
<nigelb> elky: yaay :)
<elky> i have that song totally earworming me
<nigelb> haha :)
<nigelb> I wish the pic on the poster was submitted
<nigelb> or the melt that we saw that day ;)
<elky> there's some just as good in our haul
<nigelb> I know, still ;)
<elky> i'm quite fond of the little blond darling with the tiara next to her monitor
<nigelb> and you know the absolute favorite is so cruel
<nigelb> the photo #19?
<elky> samantha iirc
<elky> lemme try check. i have kdenlive hogging atm
<elky> nigelb, 27
<nigelb> aww
<elky> Blegh, need to re render it. Ill post it in the morning
<nigelb> elky: haha :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-18
<elky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PxyhA4r0Bo (and also in http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/pics/)
<elky> There were 153 voters registered and 132 vote sets were validated by email tokens.
<elky> niiiice
<AlanBell> very good elky!
<elky> I'm addicted to the tune
<rww> hypatia: I see I'm not the only one that immediately started playing internet detective ;P
<hypatia> rww: <3
<hypatia> i'm thinking it's time to just ban this character
<pleia2> I am so glad he finally stepped way outside the line
<pleia2> he'd been dancing on it for months
<elky> pleia2, the problem is that we've felt we've had to let him dance on it
<elky> this frustrates me.
<pleia2> yeah :\
<elky> I get the feeling it's been almost a year of letting him misuse the channel
<hypatia> usually trolls are polite enough to just out-and-out be annoying already
<hypatia> elky: more like 6 months, iirc
<hypatia> oct/nov he showed up
<elky> hypatia, he's been around since before last LTS
<hypatia> oh dear :/
<elky> wildnfree hasn't been in the channel in forever, and she was one of the first to try talk him out of using us as his personal herd of googling unicorns
 * rww giggles
<pleia2> I giggled a bit at that too :)
<pleia2> also, wow @ votes so far \o/
<elky> It'd be funnier if it weren't true :-/
<elky> video should bring in another flood of 'em
<elky> and you all ought to be retweeting it. https://twitter.com/elkbuntu/statuses/14206852468 https://identi.ca/notice/32612135
<valorie> done
<elky> :D
<valorie> if I wait, I'll forget
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> I spy with my little eye, an akgraner on facebook!
<elky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PxyhA4r0Bo
<Pendulum> for those who've been asking: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/June2010/pendulum
<nigelb> yaay, the irc poke and AlanBell's actual poke worked!
<Pendulum> haha
<AlanBell> it was great to be in poking distance of people at UDS :-)
<Pendulum> bah, would have been better if nigelb had realised you were next to me so arranged the poke-by-proxy intentionally
<nigelb> Pendulum: next im I'll poke directly ;)
<Pendulum> heh
<elky> I can't recall, did we actually get a run-down of alanbell's stats in the session?
 * AlanBell giggles
<Pendulum> in the UW session? no
<AlanBell> no, not as such
<akgraner> no they weren't used in the session... but they were used in other areas to highlight participation
<akgraner> and they are being worked into some other discussions
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-19
<dholbach> good morning
<switchgirl> hi i have seen an opertunity for an interview on twitter @katerussle asked for a really cool person to interview
<switchgirl> anyone up for it?
<popey> you mean @katerussell ?
<switchgirl> yeah sorry
<popey> switchgirl: does she use ubuntu?
<switchgirl> i think she was just wrighting a article and asking in general terms so lets get her wrighting about women in ubuntu
<switchgirl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Russell
<switchgirl> http://twitter.com/katerussell/status/14283012495
<popey> ah, i see
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-20
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> akgraner: elky: hey , re: the u-women logo , i tried to catch troy on irc but seems he is a bit busy lately.. so i'v mailed him and he mentioned he would discuss it soonish.. [just an update ;)]
<akgraner> vish - awesome!  Thank you so much :-D
<vish>  np :)
<pleia2> yay :)
<MarkDude> When does voting close for the Play Day pictures?
<akgraner> MarkDude, 27th
<MarkDude> thx :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-21
<pleia2> akgraner: can we merge your new calendar with the existing Ubuntu Women calendar?
<pleia2> I think I can give you admin on the old one, lemme check..
<pleia2> there :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sure :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, take a look :-)  thanks I'll delete the other one
<pleia2> looks good, thanks!
<pleia2> I'll add our next meeting too
<akgraner> Is it not listed on the 27th?
<pleia2> oh, you listed it on the day not the time
<pleia2> just move it to the time and we'll be good :)
<akgraner> ahh  - thanks
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-22
<elky> pleia2 / akgraner, could one of you see if there's a chance we could get some analytics done on the past 12 months of apache logs for the ubuntu women site/wiki? I think it would be nice to know how much more visible we are.
<akgraner> elky, *nods*   I'll look into to it  :-)
<pleia2> elky: not for the past year, no
<pleia2> I'll have a look now to see how far the apache logs go back
<pleia2> aha! I was wrong! we have access logs going back to feb 2009 :)
<pleia2> I'll download and run webalizer against them
<nigelb> pleia2: huh,no sleep?
<pleia2> don't remind me :)
<pleia2> elky: for the site: http://princessleia.com/uw/webalizer/
<elky> <3 pleia2
<nigelb> lol, looks like everyone's awake
<pleia2> grabbing planet logs now
<elky> wow... IWD brought in a lot of attention
<elky> I just love how .css files are listed as referrers, hehe
<nigelb> lol how does that happen?
<elky> snackr.swf seems to be a flash-based rss thingie
<elky> nigelb, i dunno. but the uw planet stylesheet is our 8th biggest referrer
<elky> It's multi-talented
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> all hail scott haha
<pleia2> planet traffic is pretty boring http://princessleia.com/uw/planet/webalizer/
<elky> casino ubuntu <-- o.O
<elky> search terms ftw
<elky> some of the geekfeminism.org ones are... ugh. these ones are actually almost all the same and hence quite boring.
<elky> though 3 searches have found us by googling for "women". yay.
<nigelb> click2try amber?
<pleia2> the wiki is on another server, I can ask around to see if we can get logs for that
<elky> pleia2, that'd be nice, yeah. i think that's where most of our noise will be visible, since that's where the comp pages have been
<pleia2> yeah
<elky> unsurprisingly our top 15 browsers are mozilla
<elky> about 1/3 of those, though, on windows :D
<maco> oh so thats how you find the referrers
<maco> click the month
<maco> im sitting here going "where are you getting this? i didnt see any of that on the webalizer page..."
<pleia2> k, submitted rt ticket
<elky> maco, yeah, i hit up march
<maco> im looking at april
<maco> "an all female planet" is one of the search terms
<maco> theres another one i wont paste here... but they misspelled "woman" in it :P
<elky> 2 or 3 each month seem to be finding us by searching for "women"
<maco> this was a longer string than that
<nigelb> maco: which one?
<maco> look in april 2010 stats for planet
<elky> planet stats seem to have pretty much stayed consistent
<nigelb> maco: towards the end?
<maco> #11
<nigelb> o.O
 * elky twitches at -women
 * nigelb was just twiching
<nigelb> well, one wrong move and the whole firepower is awake :D
<nigelb> I wish he dared
<elky> i wish freenode would stop letting him stay just because his goofs entertain a select few of them in #defocus
<elky> and that is /literally/ the only reason he's still allowed anywhere near freenode
<vish> akgraner: elky: hi.. finally caught troy today , he mentioned he will look into updating the logo :)
<vish> and pleia2 ^
<pleia2> thanks vish :)
<vish> np.. :)
<pleia2> reminds me, the ubuntu-website team had their first meeting a few days ago and newz2000 posted a summary online: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-May/000921.html
<pleia2> the new ubuntu.com is in the works and they'll be working with the community to get community-based themes pushed
<pleia2> once that gets rolling we'll be able to start on ours too
<elky> I still can't believe they're switching to WP
<pleia2> is all of ubuntu.com switching? all I knew about was fridge
<elky> I don't know. But any wordpress still perplexes me.
<pleia2> fridge is essentially a blog, so it makes some sense
<elky> I mean, did they drug elmo to get him to agree to letting wordpress in the DC?
<pleia2> plus it's easier to use, has easily defined roles
<pleia2> who knows :)
<elky> pleia2, and is craploads less secure.
<elky> I love WP, don't get me wrong.
<elky> But... yeah.
<elky> I mean, we literally have to put modules through audit for drupal. WP will let you add anything in the WP extensions stuff with like 2 clicks.
<pleia2> it's pretty easy to lock it down so that's not actually possible
<elky> Yeah, I suppose.
<akgraner> woo hoo goat festival today!  yay
 * pleia2 requires lots of photos :)
<akgraner> I will.. :-)  this should be fun  - but I got no idea what to expect
<akgraner> but Becca is singing and I'll have an Ubuntu Booth there..
<akgraner> and there is a parade who doesn't luv parade?
<maco> dentists?
<maco> oh no wait they probably do because they get more business after all the munchkins chow down on the candy
<akgraner> and I have access to free wifi there :-) life is good..
<akgraner> catch you all laters - I'll try to stream some of it - I'll let you know if I get that worked out
<akgraner> :-) bbiab
<AlanBell> akgraner: yay for Ubuntu at non-software events!
 * AlanBell ponders goats
 * AlanBell decides goats need far too much land
<JanC> nigelb: .css files as referrers is probably because they point to images and such
<nigelb> JanC: ah, ok
<JanC> well, I can't find a better explanation at least...
<nigelb> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-23
<akgraner> pleia2, Here is one pic for ya - :-)  I'll get the rest up a little later ...  http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~akgraner/Goat%20Festival.JPG
<Pendulum> akgraner: nice :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks - I was surprised how many people there knew about ubuntu - and a couple kids came up and said - oh I have that on my computer..
<Pendulum> heh
<akgraner> it was fun - :-) and the goats were kinda cool...
<elky> pleia2, any word from the sysadmins?
<nigelb> akgraner: goats?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I'll be writing about it a bit later.. :-)  working on UWN right now
<nigelb> oh yeah, its "dont  disturb amber time"
<nigelb> well, atleat I understand the goat part after seeing the pic
<elky> nigelb, she wont mind a disturbance if it means you help out
<nigelb> elky: which is why its 'dont distrub time' :D :D
<akgraner> Pendulum, ping
<Pendulum> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> Pendulum, do you have time to write 2 summaries?
<Pendulum> akgraner: yep. link me to whatever you need to link me in PM?
<Pendulum> nigelb: sometimes even when you don't disturb... :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, awesome thanks!
<nigelb> Pendulum: lol
<nigelb> czajkowski: you've been busy updating blueprints I see :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye laptop out wiht me in the garden decided to start working on a few
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> few others I've to start but they require me to be a lot more awake and not as relaxed to work on
<czajkowski> poor loco council has a lot more mail from me today
<nigelb> :)
<akgraner> cz
<akgraner> czajkowski, ping
<czajkowski> akgraner: yes my dear
<akgraner> czajkowski, do you have an hour I can borrow you for?
<czajkowski> akgraner: sure...
<akgraner> czajkowski, ok see PM :-)
<pleia2> elky: I don't anticipate they'll get back to us any time before monday (they don't tend to work on weekends except for emergencies
<pleia2> if I don't hear anything by mid-week I'll nag them in their channel
<pleia2> akgraner: hooray goats! :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: http://www.puckfair.ie/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-16
<pleia2> ok, submitted a bunch of bugs against our new moin theme: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> (sorry web gurus)
 * pleia2 picked up some feedback from random ppl at UDS who had time to review it, and had a fresh look at it herself
<pleia2> I'm going to be tossing up a test install on one of my servers this week so hopefully I'll have patches too
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> cherie's interview link should be here, too
<valorie> [21:57] * Cheri703 got interviewed for ubuntu ohio's podcast
<valorie> [21:57] <pleia2> ah, nice :D
<valorie> [21:58] <Cheri703> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/43
<Cheri703> >.< now more people will hear it
<Cheri703> :/
<elky> Haha
 * elky hugs Cheri703
<pleia2> we need to figure out a better way to handle awesome-stuff-we-do
 * Cheri703 has a weird voice
<pleia2> Cheri703: we all think that about ourselves :)
<pleia2> "I don't sound like that!"
<pleia2> why do I wave my hands around so much!? (ok, at least yours is just a podcast :))
<Cheri703> I got snagged in the edge of a pic and I'm talking and gesturing wildly
 * Cheri703 isn't saying whose pic so as to avoid being tagged
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> akgraner snagged me for an interview in brussels and I was too polite to say that the sun was in my eyes, I am blinking a lot
<Cheri703> heh
<pleia2> elky: contest and ada lovelace day stuff didn't make it to the blueprint yet because no one was there to say they'd do it, but if we get some volunteers we can add it :)
<pleia2> rikki kite from linux pro said they'd help out with gifts though, so \o/
<valorie> nice!
<Malin_> wow... har jo reinstallert ubuntu
<Malin_> kobla til skriver nå
<Malin_> melding: printer sånn og sånn er klar til å printe
<Malin_> trykke på printutknappen i libre og vips
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> plug and play
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-19
<Sled> what is this room
<pleia2> hypatia: will you be available to chair?
<pleia2> or anyone? :)
<pleia2> I need to leave at :30 minutes past
<pleia2> (meeting is in an hour)
<pleia2> so either we keep the meeting to 30 minutes, or someone else chairs
<pleia2> I don't really anticipate it being a long meeting anyway
<jledbetter> 30 minute meeting works :)
 * Cheri703 can't chair, but will be here for the meeting
<hypatia> pleia2: what time is it at?
<hypatia> i'm around all afternoon
<pleia2> hypatia: in 52 minutes
<hypatia> cool cool, i can chair :)
<hypatia> anyone ahve the agenda handy?
<pleia2> wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<hypatia> thanks :)
<pleia2> that page also has the notes for how to use Mootbot-UK :)
<hypatia> woot
<hypatia> because i completely forget how :)
<hypatia> anyone else here for the meeting?
<hypatia> yay, peoples!
<Cheri703> o/
<hypatia> gonna give folks another 2 minutes to show up
<maco> hello
<nigelb> o/
<hypatia> ok i am getting yelled at to deal with some stuff at work
<hypatia> guh
<hypatia> can anyone esle chair the meeting?
<Pendulum> I am waving, but I have had a long, stressful day so dunno if I'm really 'here'
<hypatia> i will pop back in in a few to do the UDS update
<Pendulum> (aka, I might fall asleep)
<hypatia> super sorry about this
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:06. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> it won't be a long meeting :) I need to run out soon and we just had our session at UDS last week anyway
<pleia2> Agenda is here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Discuss time line of LeadershipElectionProcess
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Discuss time line of LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> so this is our Leadership Election Process - obviously we missed some deadlines already
<pleia2> I take responsibilty for this, release time is always crazy for me between local and UDS stuff, so my proposal is to move this to later in the cycle
<pleia2> I figure we keep the same timeline, just have an end point of August rather than June
<pleia2> any thoughts?
<AlanBell> is the proposal to do it this once or always change it?
<pleia2> AlanBell: always
<pleia2> UDS and release time will always be busy for most of us
<hypatia> that sounds good to me
<hypatia> august is slow times
<IdleOne> +1
<pleia2> august is when the freeze hits, so some of us will be busy, but not as many as release and USD time
<pleia2> (you could argue that every point in the cycle has busy things, but I still think release/UDS time is the busiest for most of us)
<AlanBell> so every date in the process gets two months added to it?
<pleia2> AlanBell: yep
<pleia2> it would actually sync up pretty well to our expirations in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders
<pleia2> since the ~ubuntu-women-leaders team wasn't actually created until august
<pleia2> we can just add 10 days to each and be good
<pleia2> in lp
<hypatia> if we expire does it revert somewhere?
<pleia2> revert?
<hypatia> ownership of the group
<hypatia> as in, who do the approval emails go to etc
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders would still exist
<pleia2> one of us will still be listed as the owner even if memberships expire
<hypatia> ahh cool
<pleia2> so they'd come to me
<pleia2> and ~ubuntu-women still has some backup administrators other than ~ubuntu-women-leaders
<hypatia> cool
<pleia2> so they get requests too
<AlanBell> think you are actually all set up without expiry dates, not that it matters significantly
<pleia2> ok, I'll wait a week to let others read the logs and things and then update our election schedule if there are no objections
<IdleOne> none here
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to update LeadershipElectionProcess with new dates next week if no objections arise
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to update LeadershipElectionProcess with new dates next week if no objections arise
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Oneiric Blueprint progress
<pleia2> we have a blueprint! :)
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> I actually started working on [lyz] Follow up with elky for patches on the wiki: TODO
<AlanBell> um, where did the Ada Lovelace thing go?
<pleia2> AlanBell: we have no volunteers to run them
<maco> AlanBell: nobody's committed to it so its not on the list yet
<maco> i have an outreach idea. Will any other UW folks be at Southeast LinuxFest? I'm thinking about requesting a UW table, but if we want to be listed in the program i have to say "yes" now, and I'd rather not be the only one to hold down the fort
 * maco looks at akgraner
<AlanBell> hmm, as I recall, silbs was particularly keen on the competitions and Ada Lovelace stuff at UDS-N
<AlanBell> then the day got moved
<pleia2> yeah, once we get volunteers it can be added, but people being "keen on" it aren't enough, linux pro magazine has also offered to help with prizes
<AlanBell> volunteers to do what?
<pleia2> organize the contest
<nigelb> I can help.
<AlanBell> I can help
<pleia2> make the wiki page, collect entries, everything, I don't know what all is involved, I wasn't involved last time
<nigelb> I can talk to elky and figure out what needs to be done, document it on the wiki, and help run it along with AlanBell.
<pleia2> [ACTION] nigelb to talk to elky and figure out what needs to be done, document it on the wiki, and help run it along with AlanBell
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nigelb to talk to elky and figure out what needs to be done, document it on the wiki, and help run it along with AlanBell
<AlanBell> I have Ada Lovelace on our Loco plan of stuff
 * nigelb ^5 AlanBell
<AlanBell> was waiting for a lead on exactly what to do for it from UW
<pleia2> thanks nigelb, AlanBell
 * pleia2 won't be at southeast linuxfest
<pleia2> maco: maybe post to the list and see if there is interest?
<maco> i tried calling akgraner's phone, but pgraner answered and said he didnt know if she was going
<Cheri703> any other women headed to OLF? No idea when a table there would need to be claimed
<maco> Cheri703: soon. they're talking about changing how they do .org tables though due to too many no-shows... big deposit with refund if you actually show up and staff your booth
<Cheri703> that makes sense
<maco> the gnome booth was empty at SELF & OLF last year
<pleia2> that's disappointing
<maco> kde was there :)
<pleia2> ah yes, so my progress on the blueprint, I submitted a bunch of bugs against our theme: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> I'm going to try to set up a moin instance to fix some of them
<akgraner> maco, sorry waiting on another call which will determine if I'll even be at SELF
<maco> akgraner: ok
<akgraner> dislocated kneecap and waiting to see about surgery
<maco> annalee might come to SELF with me, but that's not for sure yet
<maco> OUCH
 * nigelb hugs akgraner
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Developer Summit Oneiric wrap-up
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Developer Summit Oneiric wrap-up
<pleia2> Went well I think :) notes from our session are here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/ro.xMcFNCzMydpqUTYeEEC7pvwsmPuWHQQD7h5PXvhVPEKpv/rev.1218
<hypatia> yeah i think it went super well
<pleia2> we pretty much formalized the blueprint and then talked to folks from italian and vancouver teams about how they are doing with outreach to women
<pleia2> I'll be following up with them soon to get their tips into a document of our own (added this to the blueprint)
<AlanBell> audio here btw http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/2011-05-12-09-55-community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals.ogg
<akgraner> best UW UDS session ever!
<pleia2> now I need to run :)
<hypatia> :D
<pleia2> thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:30.
<nigelb> fast meeting!
<hajour1> :)
<IdleOne> thank you.
<AlanBell> nigelb: did we really just volunteer for that??
<nigelb> AlanBell: yes we did :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I think I'll try to pull in a few people to help us though :)
 * nigelb looks at Cheri703 and jledbetter
<AlanBell> that would be good
<Cheri703> I barely know what it is...though that hasn't always stopped me from jumping in before >.>
<jledbetter> My window flashed.
<AlanBell> http://findingada.com/
<jledbetter> Ah, looks like it's taken :) Cool
<nigelb> jledbetter: That was intended.  AlanBell and I volunteered to help run the competition.  We're trying to get you and Cheri703 to help us ;)
<AlanBell> the day is on 7th October 2011
<Cheri703> I know NOTHING about this
<nigelb> there's 5 months to go
<AlanBell> Cheri703: we are all making this up as we go along
<nigelb> +1 there.
<Cheri703> ok
<jledbetter> What about the blogging stuff? That in there? Yes, I could scroll up but deadlines. ;)
 * Cheri703 wins, prize = something awesome
<jledbetter> I think it's this: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay
<AlanBell> so far we know that there have been competitions done before for other events, like world play day
<AlanBell> that was generally considered a success
<AlanBell> Jane Silber expressed approval and interest in doing further competitions
<jledbetter> Great
<jledbetter> They're normally aimed at the younger generation, right?
<maco> yes
<maco> well actually
<maco> world play day was children
<AlanBell> Linux Format and Canonical have both said they would be happy to be approached for sponsorship/prizes
<maco> i think for ada lovelace it was grownup women writing about how they got into ubuntu?
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu
<maco> oh IWD, not ALD
<AlanBell> maco: it was just a general blogging effort as I recall
<maco> AlanBell: i mean the story competition, remember?
<AlanBell> there wasn't an Ada Lovelace competition as such
<maco> yeah it was IWD, not ALD
<AlanBell> yup
<maco> that was in answer to the "generation" thing
<AlanBell> ah, ok
<AlanBell> I don't think Ada Lovelace is about the younger generation particularly
<nigelb> what's the competition per se for Ada Lovelace day?
<AlanBell> (define younger generation)
<maco> World Play Day is kids, IWD was grownups
<maco> mentioned ALD was a brain fart
<maco> you're right that ALD was blogging, no competition
<AlanBell> so it should be a competition (because we haz prizes) relating to women and technology (because it is Ada Lovelace day) and Ubuntu (because it just should)
<AlanBell> seems a little more UK/London based than I had expected
<AlanBell> the map seems to suggest that it does have global significance though
<maco> ALD?
<maco> i blogged for both of the previous ones...had the impression it was internet-wide
<AlanBell> yeah, just reading through http://findingada.com/events/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-20
<svaksha> From oUngyka 's behaviour it seems he is here to irritate or troll?
<Pendulum> I think just irritate
<svaksha> yeah, seems to have gotten some friends along for company. Lets see how it goes
<Cheri703> They are continuing to speak not-english....and personally reading back, I think he was being troll-y
<svaksha> phew, and I thought i'm being cranky thanks to perl dependency hell.
 * svaksha returns to struggle with cpan
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-22
<AlanBell> 56
<AlanBell> oops
<nigelb> AlanBell: 42 :P
<issyl0> nigelb: 34.
<nigelb> issyl0: heh
<issyl0> How are you?
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-15
<pleia2> so, we were supposed to have a meeting today
<pleia2> I completely forgot (and was at the doctor when I should have been anyway)
<pleia2> s/I/it
<pleia2> bumping to Thursday
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday May 17th at 18:00 UTC
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday May 17th at 18:00 UTC
<elky> Blame UDS.
<pleia2> yeah, it was supposed to be *last* tuesday anyway
<pleia2> then I said this tuesday, then brain fail :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-16
<IdleOne> This is absolutely unacceptable. I call for a vote of no confidence!
<IdleOne> wait, nobody else wants the job. never mind.
<pleia2> now now :)
<IdleOne> just kidding :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-17
<MarkDude> Does anyone object to me responding to the doctoral student about *Looking for interviewees: Women in Free and Open Source  Development*? Im not sure there are any volunteers for the *unicorn interview* .Of course I would not be speaking for UW, and would only be offering my personal opinion
<MarkDude> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2012-May/003508.html
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 17 18:00:33 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Deindre> I'm
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<akk> o/
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> #topic Quantal Blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> I think we may just breeze through this one since I haven't had a chance to update it yet, and instead just go on to what was discussed at UDS (since that will flesh out this blueprint)
<pleia2> so that's where we will add our action items for the cycle once we're talked about them now :)
<pleia2> #topic Discuss UDS and action items
<maco> wow i have good timing
<pleia2> I've uploaded notes from our session here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-q/4-community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Cheri703> added career days to agenda
<pleia2> Cheri703: need us to talk about that now?
<pleia2> (I know you have a tight schedule today)
<Cheri703> no, I have ~30ish minutes
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #link http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-q/4-community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> so this has a bunch of action items at the bottom that we will move to the blueprint
<pleia2> too many of those have "lyz" on them :)
<Cheri703> I can help with the search result research, with some parameters on what we're looking for/how to document
<pleia2> Cheri703: great!
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to take  Look into visibility online (how high in search results for terms like "Ubuntu")
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to take  Look into visibility online (how high in search results for terms like "Ubuntu")
<Cheri703> now that google gives "custom" results, it is hard to gauge
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> in addition to those tasks, we also need someone to take on leading up the redevelopment of the wordpress blog
<akk> Do custom results differ much if you use a clean profile, or disallow cookies?
<pleia2> akk: yeah, they are also location based
<Cheri703> not sure akk, I'll play with it
<akk> sigh, google
<Cheri703> I'd also be happy to work with others on the "promoting the project" task
<pleia2> search results were just an example, we're looking for general visibility everywhere
<pleia2> edubuntu.org now links to us :) yay them!
<Cheri703> woo!
<AlanBell> I am happy to assist someone else on whatever the Ada Lovelace thing turns out to be
<pleia2> so http://findingada.com/ is going to be on October 16th this year
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell, we do need a primary on this though if we want to do another competition or something
<pleia2> last year we did the Month of Making: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/AdaLovelace
<pleia2> we've also done in the past stories and photo competitions: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/InternationalWomensDay http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay
<pleia2> we can follow up on this closer to the date I guess :)
<pleia2> anyone else see anything on the tasks they may be able to contribute to?
<pleia2> or questions about any of them?
<maco> as to mentoring, while i'm not doing ubuntu dev anymore, i still remember how it goes, so if anyone wants to try it and you'd like your patches/packages to have a once-over before you send them to be sponsored, i'm happy to help
<pleia2> maco: you rock :)
<MarkDude> \o late for meeting
<pleia2> the mentoring discussion was interesting at UDS
<pleia2> last cycle akgraner did some research into a couple styles of mentoring, what we do today (more casual people ask questions and mentors are somewhat self-selected and help out as needed) vs matching people up on tables
<maco> elky was asking me to once-over her patch and explain the SRU process last week, but nobody else in the group has poked me (including someone who says they want to get back into it *side-eyes pleia2*) so figured i'd put that out there
<pleia2> she discovered the latter didn't work great, and certainly pans out based on our experience, I don't think anyone in the history of the project has found a mentor by adding themselves or picking someone from a table on our wiki :)
<pleia2> maco: so much to do, so little time :)
<pleia2> at our discussion at UDS, paulproteus mentioned a third type of mentoring: very specific projects put out there that people can volunteer to help with
 * paulproteus waves
<pleia2> so "I have this task, and will mentor anyone who wants to do it"
<pleia2> hi there :)
<paulproteus> Uh oh, I may be held accountable for my words
 * paulproteus hides
<pleia2> this seems like a good direction for our mentoring program to go
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> while at UDS, I was in an accessibility session where they said they needed more able folks to test accessibility features, so I think that would be a great place for us to start with this
 * pleia2 has an action item from them to create a page on our wiki :)
<pleia2> so I figure we start there to get this rolling
<pleia2> that's pretty much all I've got as far as UDS and our plans go
<pleia2> my name is still next to a bunch of tasks, but I'll reach out to the list too with more details on items to see if I can muster further interest
<paulproteus> OpenHatch would appreciate if you call your specific-task mentorship events "Starling Bounties" <https://openhatch.org/wiki/Starling>
<paulproteus> That way, the world can search the web for [starling bounty] in the future and find examples of this outreach strategy across a few projects
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> paulproteus: once I have a draft page I'll be in touch to review
<paulproteus> b
<paulproteus> (thumbs up)
<paulproteus> BTW, maco, and all others in the channel: you do in fact rock
<pleia2> ok, anyone feel free to follow up with me after the meeting if you have any questions about anything from UDS
<pleia2> #topic Career Days
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<Cheri703> So last month we had an awesome session by Emma Marshall (system76chick), and we need more volunteers!
<Cheri703> I'm pretty much always looking for people, so definitely feel free to toss your name in the hat! Also, we had a successful mid-week session, so various times/days are possible, we can work around your schedule!
<pleia2> Cheri703: I got at least one name at UDS, I'll forward over her contact details so you can follow-up
<Cheri703> awesome
<Cheri703> Men and Women are welcome to present a session as well, just as reference
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703
<Cheri703> ok, if no one has any questions/thoughts on it, I have about 10 minutes before I'm out the door for work, I'll check back in, but I have to get ready!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> #topic Comments, questions, anything else?
<pleia2> (in general, before we wrap up the meeting)
<maco> It's that time of year again when I remind everyone in the Eastern / Mid-Western US that Ohio LinuxFest's call for proposals is open
<maco> https://ohiolinux.org/
<maco> Wendy Seltzer is keynoting. She's an awesome tech-lawyer
<pleia2> cool
<maco> and the Diversity in Open Source workshop is happening again this year
<pleia2> thanks maco
<pleia2> anything else, anyone?
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu May 17 18:35:46 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-05-17-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-05-17-18.00.html
<Deindre> thanks pleia2 :)
<elky> maco, it's in -proposed now btw :D
<maco> elky: i saw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday June 12th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting at Virtual UDS: Tuesday May 14th at 19:05 UTC http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21741/community-1305-ubuntu-women/
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, PING
<Cheri703> hello
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, chatting with akgraner to understand how it works :)
<Cheri703> I am actually stepping away for about 20-30 minutes, but that sounds great
<Cheri703> I'll be back in time :)
<Dolasilla> wonderful, I had dinner a little in advance to have time to understand how it was working :)
<Dolasilla> see you later
<Dolasilla> pleia2, for the open week session, I have a doctor appointment 45 minutes earlier, that if I know how it works will be later, but after that I will try to be around as well!
<pleia2> Dolasilla: ok, no problem :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-05-12
<belkinsa> valorie, you have a point there but what if the founder is not active within the Community anymore?
<JanC> belkinsa: list owner & list moderator are 2 different things
<belkinsa> Duh, they are.
<Openlander> hi
<belkinsa> Hello there.
<Openlander> how long you use ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Why you want to you?
<Openlander> I want to ask your advice
<belkinsa> Since 2009 and what advice do you need?
<Openlander> Thanks for the answer.
<Openlander> Which the last version of ubuntu would you recommend to use for country with non-english language?
<belkinsa> I don't know, but you can ask in #ubuntu-locoteams, they might know.
<Openlander> Can I ask you a personal question?
<belkinsa> Sure, why not.
<Openlander> You have a Russian first name. How long do you live in USA?
<belkinsa> For 20 years.
<belkinsa> I been here since 1993.
<Openlander> oh! it's long ago
<belkinsa> Indeed, it's worse when you are 2 and half when you move. You don't remember anything of your motherland.
<Openlander> I imagine it. Your memory has it. But very deep inside. Maybe it show in sleep.
<belkinsa> Perhaps it will.
<Openlander> It's unusual. Only you answered me on this channel - the girl with a Russian name. It's unusual because I'm from Russia.
<belkinsa> We had someone from Tula, Russia here maybe a month or two ago.
<Openlander> I'm from Tomsk. It's in Siberia. And Siberia is one the regions of Russia.
<belkinsa> I know that Siberia is a region of Russia.
<belkinsa> Anyways, I might know the answer to your question. But it's more of a link to a site: http://ubuntu.ru/
<belkinsa> You can also ask in this channel: #ubuntu-ru
<Openlander> Yeah. Ofcourse. Simply I want get advice from experienced man.
<belkinsa> I'm sorry that I can't help you but if you looked in the right direction, as in those two links, then you can find your answer.
<Openlander> It's ok. You are right
<Openlander> Do you work with ubuntu professionally or at home?
<belkinsa> I don't.  I'm a biology major that uses Ubuntu because it's better than Windows and Mac.
<belkinsa> And also I like the openness that it gives with software, OS, and other areas.
<belkinsa> That's who I am: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<Openlander> mm.. It's interested
<JanC> there used to be somebody from Novosibirsk in here in the past too
<belkinsa> Openlander, mind if I PM you?
<Openlander> I don't have account on twitter. I have account on mail.ru - http://my.mail.ru/mail/hubbards2/
<Openlander> But there everything in the Russian
<belkinsa> Ah, but what I meant by PMing is doing it here on IRC>
<Openlander> Yeah. Novosibirsk is near by Tomsk
<Mikaela> I think it's interesting how country is mother for some people and father to other people.
<Mikaela> Oh, and thank you for reminding about Ubuntu Wiki. I wonder if I am still 17 years old boy there.
<belkinsa> Hmm, fatherland...what counties call their land father?
<Mikaela> At least Finland.
<belkinsa> And not a problem, Mikaela.
<belkinsa> Ah.
<JanC> in German too
<Mikaela> Oh, there is no gender mentioned in my Ubuntu Wiki page. But I seem to be 17 and "using Fedora at the moment". I last used Fedora year or so ago.
<belkinsa> May I see your page, if you don't mind, Mikaela?
<Mikaela> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/mkaysi
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<JanC> actually, fatherland is used in English too
<JanC> and it's "patria" in latin
<belkinsa> You have a nice start to that wiki page, Mikaela.
<Mikaela> If I wrote anything else, I would talk too much and it has 404 error link, because I killed my GitHub pages last night and it goes to .com instead of .io and I am 18 and I am trans.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<Mikaela> I removed multiple things last night.
<Mikaela> And Ubuntu Wiki doesn't seem to want to let me login.
<belkinsa> Do you have a LP account or just a Ubuntu One account?
<Mikaela> Both, I think. Firefox let me in, I was trying to use Chrome.
<Mikaela> "Last edited by mkaysi" while my Launchpad account has been mikaela for some time.
<Mikaela> Oh, it didn't still go in. Both browsers get stuck on "Waiting for response from wiki.ubuntu.com..."
<belkinsa> You may need to change your LP username and try to log in again.
<Mikaela> Now.
<belkinsa> Or the severs are slow
<Mikaela> I don't want to have anything to do with mkaysi if I can avoid it.
<Mikaela> It seems that Ubuntu Wiki throws me out when I try to modify that page.
<belkinsa> Did you clear the cache?
<Mikaela> From that button? I didn't.
<Mikaela> Oh, now I am in. Thanks :)
<Mikaela> And now I can even rename it. I probably even should rename it to not cause confusion with different LP and Wikipage.
<belkinsa> Try to make a new page?
<Mikaela> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mikaela now has my Twitter biography. I should probably type more, but I don't feel like it at the moment and I could only type negative things.
<belkinsa> Cool.
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-05-13
<pleia2> anyone here for our meeting?
<belkinsa> o/
<belkinsa> But the bot isn't.
<pleia2> oh bother :\
<Mikaela> I don't think I belong to the team, but I seem to be here if I am welcome.
<pleia2> Mikaela: everyone is welcome :)
<Cheri703> o/
<Mikaela> o/ then
<pleia2> hoped inviting the bot would work, alas :)
<Mikaela> It doesn't seem to be configured to join on invite.
<pleia2> alright, looks like we'll have to do it the old fashioned way, I'll still use meeting syntax so it's easy to parse
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> Agenda http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic LeadershipElectionProcess deadline review
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> so the next deadline is May 30th to have a couple folks selected to run the election, Cheri703 is one
<pleia2> can someone drop an email to the list to see if we can recruit someone else? :)
<belkinsa> I can.
<pleia2> #action belkinsa to email list to see recruit another election runner
<pleia2> we may still need to ask people directly, but I think it's good to ask on list first
<belkinsa> +1
<pleia2> the nominations period then goes from June 7th - July 5th, so that will begin before our next meeting
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much all we had to review on this
<pleia2> #topic vUDS prep, including new blueprint
<pleia2> so none of the vUDS resources have been updated yet, but the next one is June 10-12th
<pleia2> hopefully they'll send out the email for teams to create blueprints soon so we know the exact format they're looking for this time around
<pleia2> in the meantime, we can start putting ideas on our roadmap: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/RoadMap-U
<pleia2> I can also send a mail to the list about this having been created
<belkinsa> I hope so, but couldn't a brainstorm blueprint work?
<pleia2> belkinsa: it needs to be added to a specific sprint and the format in a certain way - ie 0614-community-women or something, and we don't know what those are yet
<belkinsa> Oh.
<pleia2> so we can't create it until we know
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to email list about Utopic brainstorm wiki page
<pleia2> I think that's all I had for this topic
<pleia2> #topic Review of ProjectHarvest feedback and have it ready to be sent
<pleia2> belkinsa: all yours!
<belkinsa> Alrighty then.
<belkinsa> I have posted the summary of the feedback and I think we are ready to send it to Daniel.
<belkinsa> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2014-May/004086.html
<belkinsa> But before so, I would to know if it's worth to send the feedback.
<belkinsa> And have Harvest developed again.
<belkinsa> We have a +1 to sending it.
<pleia2> so based on feedback from Daniel, I don't think he or his team has a lot of interest in helping with this project aside from advertising that it's being worked on again, I think we'd need to do the lions share of development work
<belkinsa> Yeah, it seemed to be is pet project.
 * pleia2 nods
<belkinsa> But it would be nice if there was others to push it.
<pleia2> I guess the question is whether this should be developed, or use a 3rd party service like openhatch?
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<pleia2> to be honest, I'm not sure :)
<pleia2> looks like the only Ubuntu project participating in OpenHatch right now is testcases http://openhatch.org/search/?q=ubuntu&project=Ubuntu+Quality+Manual+Testcases
<pleia2> which is actually a great one to be on there, writing testcases is important and not too hard
<belkinsa> Should we ask Daniel for his thoughts on this question?
<pleia2> yeah, and maybe also ask the list how many folks are interested in developing on it, I think it's a django app
<belkinsa> Sure.
<pleia2> if we have developers, it may be a worthwhile project
<pleia2> if not..
<belkinsa> I can take that item.
<belkinsa> Or the two, if the asking feedback from Daniel.
<pleia2> #action belkinsa to email dholbach and the list about developers for harvest (or should we just use openhatch)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> that was all on our agenda, anyone have anything else?
<belkinsa> I'm all good.
<pleia2> alright, thanks belkinsa, Mikaela and Cheri703! :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
